# Berechnung Leitungsquerschnitt Drehstrommotoren



## peter lustig (24 Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

bin gerade bei der Auslegung für einige Ventilatorzuleitungen. Aus den Formeln zur Berechnung des notwendigen Aderquerschnitts von versch. Kabelherstellern kann ich folgende Formel finden:

A = Wurzel3 * L * I * cosPhi / K * deltaU

wobei
L = Länge
I = Motorstrom
K = el. Leitfähigkeit (56)
delta U = zulässiger Spannungsfall

Nun verstehe ich nicht warum mit Strom und Wurzel + cosPhi gerechnet wird.
Würde für mich Sinn ergeben wenn nur die Leistung bekannt wäre, aber nicht mit dem Nennstrom des Motors!

Aus meiner Sicht würde es hier auch mit folgender Formel gehen:

A= L * P / K * deltaU * U * cosPhi * Wurzel3

wobei
L = Länge
P = Leistung
K = el. Leitfähigkeit (56)
delta U = zulässiger Spannungsfall
U = Motornennspannung


Ein Beispiel für die Unterschiede:

U=400V, Kabellänge= 150m, P=15kW, deltaU=12V(3%), cosPhi=0,87, K=56

Berechnung 1 (mit Strom, Wurzel3 und cosPhi) ergibt einen Querschnitt von:  ca. 8,4mm²
Berechnung 2 (mit Leistung, Wurzel3 und cosPhi) ergibt einen Querschnitt von:  ca. 5,6mm²

Welche Berechnung ist nun richtig?
Und warum?

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Juni 2013)

Was ist den die Leistung in deiner Formel?
Motorleistung, also abgegebene Leistung deines Motors, dann fehlt nämlich der Wirkungsgrad.


----------



## peter lustig (24 Juni 2013)

Hallo rostiger Nagel,

es ist die Nennleistung des Motors (Typenschild).
Der Wirkungsgrad dürfte hier meiner Meinung nach keine Rolle spielen, da wir sozusagen nur die Primärseite betrachten, was im Motor mir der Energie passiert (wie gut oder schlecht sie umgewandelt wird) ist eine andere Sache.

Mich interessiert am meisten woher cosPhi und Wurzel 3 in den Formeln kommen! Machen doch wenn der Strom schon klar ist keinen Sinn mehr!?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Juni 2013)

Neh, neh wenn du das hinbekommst kannst du Multimillionär innerhalb kürzester Zeit werden.
Wenn du 15KW rausbekommst, musst du mehr an elektrischer Energie reinstecken, dazwischen liegt
der Wirkunksgrad. Was auf dem Typenschild steht ist immer die abgegebene Mechanische Leistung
und nicht die aufgenommene Elektrische Leistung, diese kannst du mit den elektrischen Werten
Strom, Spannung usw. Bestimmen.

So leicht überschlagsmäßig müssten das ca. 20KVA sein


----------



## jonny_b (24 Juni 2013)

Hallo,
P=U*I; -> I=P/U; bei Formel_2 so anwenden, dann wird das Ergebnis gleich.

Leiterspannung = Strangspannung*Wurzel3 (240V*Wurzel3=?)

P=U*I und U=R*I waren aus den ganzen ET-Grundlagen, die wichtigsten Formeln.

VG, jb


----------



## Nordischerjung (24 Juni 2013)

Und nicht vergessen den Anlaufstrom zu berücksichtigen. Dieses ist besonders zu beachten wenn die Leitung sehr Lang wird.

Gruß Nordischerjung

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## borromeus (25 Juni 2013)

Hallo Peter, das Wurzel (3) kommt daher, dass die Aussenleiter den Strom "sozusagen" zurückführen müssen.
Stell der vor es wäre Gleichstrom: dann wäre Dein l=150m nämlich 300m. Also der Leitungswiderstand lässt ja in der Leitung zum Verbraucher und vom Verbraucher zurück Spannung abfallen. Bei Drehstrom ist es nur "150x1,73".

Weiters musst Du hier auch berücksichtigen: 
möglicherweise Schweranlauf-> für Vorsicherung
reicht der Kurzschlussstrom an den Motorklemmen für die Abschaltung der Sicherung


----------



## peter lustig (25 Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für eure Antworten, hab das ganze durch fehlende Praxis in der Planung leider nich gleich kapiert.

Eine Frage noch zu der Aussage von Nordischerjung:

"Und nicht vergessen den Anlaufstrom zu berücksichtigen. Dieses ist besonders zu beachten wenn die Leitung sehr Lang wird."

Beispiel:
Eine Leitung ist mit 2,5mm² ausgelegt, also Spannungsfall sowie die Auslösung Sicherung,... ist alles i.O.
Nur der Anlaufstrom ist höher als die Belastbarkeit des 2,5mm² (in dieser Verlegungsart und Häufung)
Belastbarkeit = 9,5A (Wert so niedrig durch Häufung und gebündelter Verlegung)
Anlaufstrom = 3,3A * 6 = 19,8  (6= Faktor Direktanlauf)
Wenn ich das bei dieser Verlegungsart rechne brauche ich ein 10mm² um die Belastbarkeit auf den Anlaufstrom auszulegen!
Oder hab ich hier wieder nen Denkfehler?


----------



## MSB (25 Juni 2013)

Prinzipiell nach VDE kannst du den Anlauffall ignorieren.
Allerdings bei besonders langen Leitungen solltest du halt doch ein Auge darauf haben.
Gerade größere Ventilatoren = große Masse sind in der Hinsicht nicht ganz ohne, und der Anlauf kann bei SD Start auch schon mal  30 Sekunden aufwärts dauern.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## borromeus (26 Juni 2013)

Was MSB sagen will, Du musst rechnen was im Anlauffall für eine Spannung am Motor ankommt, weil duch den hohen Anlaufstrom natürlich ein hoher Spannungsabfall zu erwarten ist.
Und bitte berücksichtige auch #7.
Deine möglicherweise hohe Vorsicherung (wegen Ventilator), muss im Kurzschlussfall auch in einer Sekunde auslösen. D.h. je nach Sicherungsorgan muss da ein ganz ordentlicher Strom fliessen können.
Dies ist insbesonders bei langen Leitungen ein Problem. Genaugenommen müsste man (vor allem bei grossen Antrieben (ab 100kW etwa)) auch die zur Verfügung stehende Kurzschlussleistung mitberücksichtigen. Es muss ja was da sein, dass einige KiloAmpere liefert.


----------

